# OLIVA fans in Los Angeles unite! Friday, 7/24



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

There's an OLIVA event at the San Pedro / Rancho Palos Verdes CLASSIC TOBACCO store Friday, July 24, if anyone local (LOS ANGELES AREA) is interested:


CLASSIC TOBACCO
28390 S Western Ave
Rancho Palos Verdes, CA 90275
(310) 547-1061

EVENT TIME: 4pm - 9pm

I've been once before; they have food, drink, a free cigar or two, specials, raffles, an indoor lounge & outdoor tented area for the event. I won a $200 box of cigars at a previous event there!

I may be solo Friday night (the girls takin' mrsreindeer out for a real good time) so lemme know if you'd like to meet up!

(I am in no way affiliated with Classic Tobacco)


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone planning on coming out for this?


----------

